# Engine wiring harnesses



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm doing some shopping around for a new wiring harness for my z. Do the 84-86 z's all use the same harness? what about the 87-89...will they fit the 86? i'm looking for a turbo automatic harness. So far the ballpark price i found for the 84's is $150.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

87-89 will NOT fit the previous models.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

ok cool. thanks alot.  hopefully i'll get this car running right in a month.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

the EFI harness is connected to the engine harness right? I'm looking at the diagram in the FSM and it shows the engine harness running across the front of the car and along the sides. The harness I'm pulling from the car runs across the firewall (at the top) and to the sides. I'm confused right now...forgot what I wanted to say. Either way, the one in the car has to come out. If anyone has AIM hit me at AndrDwyn. Thanks.


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

*wiring*



andre said:


> the EFI harness is connected to the engine harness right? I'm looking at the diagram in the FSM and it shows the engine harness running across the front of the car and along the sides. The harness I'm pulling from the car runs across the firewall (at the top) and to the sides. I'm confused right now...forgot what I wanted to say. Either way, the one in the car has to come out. If anyone has AIM hit me at AndrDwyn. Thanks.


 The wiring you are talking about goes to the computer through the firewall just under thw battery. That harness is different from year tot year,and from automatic to manual transmissions.Here are a couple of numbers to places that have the harnesses.1-800-872-5475 1-800-964-8669 1-800-824-0202
These are a couple salvage yards in different states


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i unplugged it from the ecu already, but didnt take it out the car....there's a lot of other wires connected to it that haven't been affected. What I think I'll do is pull out the damaged portions and solder in some new wiring and new injector clips.


----------

